# Strapless shoes, sticky soles...Cool or Not?



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

These aren't so much "shoes" as they are the absence of shoes: and by that we mean "it's a pair of soles that stick to your feet with some kind of foot adhesive." The makers say they're perfect for those hot, summer days when you don't want to get tan lines on your feet from your strappy sandals. 
We say, "Yes, but we hope they really do peel off as easily as you say you do, or that's a pretty weird situation you're going to find yourself in."
Buy them here.


Source

IMO, if i didnt want shoe/sandals tan lines why not just take them off? lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

hahahaha...weird.

You're so right, Nury! I always take my flip-flops off when I'm lying in the sun!


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

Wouldn't that be unfortable. Walking around, sweating all day, only to remove them (if you're able to) and find dirt, bugs and who knows what else stuck to the bottom of your feet. What about if you have to take them off more than once? Talk about a nasty mess of residue.


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

all i can think about is the sticky stuff that will be on my feet when i remove those. lmao~


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

Lmao Monnie!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 2, 2008)

idk how practical they would be imagine how quickly they would get dirty with the sticky sole, and really how many times could you wear thembefore the stickyness wore off


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2008)

lol that is the most bizare thing. I don't think the idea is very practical either


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 2, 2008)

Weird.


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2008)

Hahaha... Get out the hot glue gun? Hot and sweaty feet and sticky shoes don't seem to go together. Don't even think of using a moisturizer!! Or how about it happens to rain when your out and your shoes come off!! Obviousl an engineer did not design these.. Lol


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 2, 2008)

Not so sure about this one......I was thinking great for the beach but then I thought "Wouldn't the sand stick to them?" LOL

Hmmm, I think I'll pass on these


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 2, 2008)

Not! LOL!


----------



## LilDee (May 2, 2008)

Not cool.. those (lack of) shoes would bug the heck out of me..

Besides, I'm weird.. I don't mind getting funny strappy tanlines on my feet.. It just reminds me of how much fun I have in the heat and sun





Cute shoes are a big part of the summer!


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

lol, Nuri ! i quite like my tan lines on my feet, if i don't want some then i walk bare feet ! although for summer nothing beats a good pair of gladiator sandals from a sports shop (those with a sole similar to sneakers).


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jun 2, 2010)

*dumb dumb dumb*


----------



## coal (Jun 2, 2010)

really wired


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG, so weird. They don't look practical at all!!

It's a NOT.


----------

